# IEC (Contractors Association) Take on the 2014 NEC



## jar546 (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is a nice little video from the perspective of the contractors.

[video=youtube;jsu1X_1jewA]


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 1, 2013)

If there is only one document I need to understand the requirements I need to know, what the hell am I doing here???


----------



## jar546 (Jul 1, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> If there is only one document I need to understand the requirements I need to know, what the hell am I doing here???


Hey, he is your leader!!


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 1, 2013)

Thought you were our leader?

I get his point, it was just dumbed down, like the NEC is becoming.


----------

